# Warnung vor Online-Erpressung mit Kinderpornografie



## Hippo (29 Januar 2013)

> Das Bundeskriminalamt (BKA) und das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) haben vor einer neuen Erpressungswelle im Internet gewarnt


http://www.tagesschau.de/inland/internet216.html

Perfide ist dann das hier


> Als besonders problematisch werten die Behörden, dass auf dem Bildschirm auch eine kinderpornografische Darstellung auftaucht, deren Besitz verboten sei. Dies Bild dürfe auf keinen Fall gespeichert werden. Das sei eine Straftat, warnte das BKA.


Da speicherst dann den Versuch einem das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen und machst Dich noch selber strafbar dabei


----------



## katzenjens (29 Januar 2013)

So langsam wird es kafkaesk.


----------



## Heiko (29 Januar 2013)

katzenjens schrieb:


> So langsam wird es kafkaesk.


aka "kreativ".


----------



## sascha (30 Januar 2013)

Wenn ich hier Strafanzeige erstatten wollen würde ohne mich selbst strafbar zu machen, wie gehe ich denn da vor?


----------



## BenTigger (30 Januar 2013)

Frag doch mal bei der Polizei nach 
evtl. ein Postit über das Bild kleben und dann einen Screenshot mit dem Fotoapparat machen


----------

